# D610 or D750



## PersistentNomad (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm going to be upgrading my gear set soon, and I'm torn between the D610 and the D750. I was basically sold on the 610 until I started reading reviews about the oil spot dilemma. Is this still a problem with them, does anyone know? Really, all of the things that make the 750 better than the 610 aren't things I use that much or they don't make enough of a difference to justify. But, if the 750 has a better track record for not having problems than the 610, I'd make the splurge. 
Advice, please?


----------



## Braineack (Sep 8, 2016)

the D610 does not have any oil spot issue.

You were reading about the D600.  that was like 2012.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2016)

PersistentNomad said:


> I'm going to be upgrading my gear set soon, and I'm torn between the D610 and the D750. I was basically sold on the 610 until I started reading reviews about the oil spot dilemma. Is this still a problem with them, does anyone know? Really, all of the things that make the 750 better than the 610 aren't things I use that much or they don't make enough of a difference to justify. But, if the 750 has a better track record for not having problems than the 610, I'd make the splurge.
> Advice, please?



Actually it was the D600 that experienced the issue, not the D610 - and not all of them had the problem.  Nikon offered and still offers a free shutter replacement if your D600 has this issue.  The one I purchased used had already had the shutter replaced by Nikon, it's never had any problems whatsoever.

So if your only reason for purchasing the D750 is the concern over the oil spot issue, you needed worry.  The D610 doesn't have that problem, and even if you were to get a D600 just look for one that the shutter has already been replaced.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 8, 2016)

i think the D610 fixed the oil spot issue. 
the D610 is a great camera. I had 2 D600's and loved them. 
if you have looked at the spec differences between the 610 and 750, and you dont care about the 750's upgrades, then dont spend the extra money on it. 
picture quality wise there wont be any real difference. 
what  you get in the 750 is better build, more focus points and cross type points, flip our screen, faster frame rate for video....
if you  need or want those things, go with the 750. if not, get the 610. same sensor.


----------



## PersistentNomad (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks guys! The 610 oil spot reviews I was reading were directly on Nikon's site for the 610 product, but there were only a few and they were old, so I was hoping to find some more updated feedback.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 8, 2016)

I have both a d600 and a d750.  What's stated above is spot on (oil spot or not).

fyi, the D750 did have it's own teething problems when released.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 8, 2016)

Are you predominatly a wildlife gal, or more generalized?


----------



## JonA_CT (Sep 8, 2016)

If you don't mind buying used, I think there are a few of us on here that have bought a used D600 for cheap, and gotten the free upgrade to the D610 through the service advisory. I'm getting ready to make that phone call this week,  and hopefully will have a new D610 as a result. Not bad after paying $750 for a used body...

Also, since two of your three lenses are for DX cameras, it would save you some cash to buy some FX lenses for the new camera.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 8, 2016)

I've seen sporadeous reports from users that their D610 showed the same issue.

I would like to point out that the D750 wasnt completely avoiding issues either, though not this one. It had one flare issue (some cameras had incorrect parts for the AF system, causing light being reflected on the sensor) and an issue with high speed sync (some cameras wouldnt correctly flash above flash sync speed). Theres also a random oddity with the D750 that would need reset after the first picture after powerup would be at 1/4000 sec (the fastest possible shutter speed on the D750).

All in all I hope the successor to the D600/D610/D750 line wont have issues. Fourth time is the charm - no ?


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Sep 8, 2016)

750 shooter here. Great camera. For me the flip out screen is essentially useless but the highlight priority metering is extremely helpful in some situations. Shooting in really bright daylight or shooting spot lit performers on a dark stage are the two scenarios that come to mind. The 610 does not have highlight priority metering. I've never shot a 610 so I can't speak to the autofocus on that camera but the 750 autofocus is outstanding.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 8, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> I've seen sporadeous reports from users that their D610 showed the same issue.
> 
> I would like to point out that the D750 wasnt completely avoiding issues either, though not this one. It had one flare issue (some cameras had incorrect parts for the AF system, causing light being reflected on the sensor) and an issue with high speed sync (some cameras wouldnt correctly flash above flash sync speed). Theres also a random oddity with the D750 that would need reset after the first picture after powerup would be at 1/4000 sec (the fastest possible shutter speed on the D750).
> 
> All in all I hope the successor to the D600/D610/D750 line wont have issues. Fourth time is the charm - no ?



And a wide-spread problem with getting an "err" message after powering up and taking the first shot at any shutter speed. No one knows why, some people are affected worse than others.

I would still go with a D750 over a D610... but if it was a $500 price difference, I would strongly consider the D610. The D750 can focus in lower light, has a better overall focusing system, and the flip screen does help with landscape shots.


----------



## PersistentNomad (Sep 8, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> Are you predominatly a wildlife gal, or more generalized?



Mostly wildlife, but I hope to make this (expensive) hobby start paying for itself. For my personal work with wildlife and macro, I _want_ to upgrade; but I _need_ to upgrade if I'm going to start doing second shooter gigs and such to help pay for the nicer gear. It's a vicious circle, no?


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 8, 2016)

PersistentNomad said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you predominatly a wildlife gal, or more generalized?
> ...


It is indeed a vicious circle, no matter how good my raptor images are, the raptors don't really care and never offer to pay me... I personally would say the D750 is a better fit for you.  When you want to shoot wildlife the d600/10 AF is not as good as the newer AF in the D750 for tracking.  There was a deal on refurb D750 that popped up 2 weeks ago for 1400, maybe it will come back again.. The other problem you have is your lens for wildlife will need to be longer also..


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Sep 8, 2016)

The D600 is sometimes inconsistent (i.e. wrong) with auto exposure and auto white balance.  I hung onto my N90s until an affordable Nikon full frame arrived, the D600. 

I was shocked to learn my old fuzzy logic was missing.  I learned this after investigating I my exposure and WB auto issues.  As a result, I often switch to center-weighted when there is a bright area and often turn off the auto WB. 

Fuzzy logic is where they take thousands of pics with pros' exposures, put them in a database in the camera which is referenced for every shot.  The D750 has this which has improved its exposure and WB consistency.

I almost upgraded to the 750, but decided to wait for the next model.

So, if i was in your situation, money would help me decide.  I got my D600 for $1000 two years ago and now they seem to be selling for around 600-750 (hey, the irony, eh?).  It's hard to justify $2000 after  Nikon's current $300 rebate.  It is likely to drop more in price as the new one is announced.  2012: D600, 2014: D750, 2016???  Get a D600/610 or wait for the new model.

With the used choice, you will have enough for a nice tele, like the Sigma 150-600, which I love!


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 9, 2016)

Do like I did and pick up a used D600 with warranty for peanuts, and sent it to Nikon for the free shutter replacement. Boom!


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Sep 10, 2016)

I did not know that they were doing all of them even without problems.  Just like the parent company, Mitsubishi, they are so slow to adapt.  Glad they are doing the right thing here finally.  Makes me want to get a spare...


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 10, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> It is indeed a vicious circle, no matter how good my raptor images are, the raptors don't really care and never offer to pay me...



Those bastards!  Lol



> I personally would say the D750 is a better fit for you.  When you want to shoot wildlife the d600/10 AF is not as good as the newer AF in the D750 for tracking.  There was a deal on refurb D750 that popped up 2 weeks ago for 1400, maybe it will come back again.. The other problem you have is your lens for wildlife will need to be longer also..



Yup, the better af system can make a world of difference.


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 11, 2016)

Tested my D600 earlier today. So far, so good. Very clean images, now.


----------



## PersistentNomad (Sep 11, 2016)

Hmmm, lot of food for thought. Thanks guys!


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Sep 11, 2016)

Last year, I attempted shooting superbike racing with my 20+ year old Nikkor 300 f4.  The autofocus from the body was too slow.  This year, I returned with the new sigma, and the autofocus exceeded expectations! 
I have read that the 750's AF is a next-gen system and much improved.  
All comes down to budget.  Here's some race pics:  VIR_3168


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2016)

The Nikon 300/4 AF.  I had that lens. 

The focus throw was designed more for manual use than the AF systems of today. The long focus throw provides accurate manual focusing.  But requires more time, and more revolutions of the screw drive for the focusing system.   The more modern lenses have very short throws in comparison to the older lenses, thus they focus faster .. optimized for auto focusing.  Plus the newer in-lens focusing motors provide very fast focusing with the short throws.

If you want slow, try a 75-300 AF lens by comparison.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 15, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> The Nikon 300/4 AF.  I had that lens.
> 
> The focus throw was designed more for manual use than the AF systems of today. The long focus throw provides accurate manual focusing.  But requires more time, and more revolutions of the screw drive for the focusing system.   The more modern lenses have very short throws in comparison to the older lenses, thus they focus faster .. optimized for auto focusing.  Plus the newer in-lens focusing motors provide very fast focusing with the short throws.
> 
> If you want slow, try a 75-300 AF lens by comparison.



Really loved my 300mm f4.
Yea, kinda slow, but an absolute tank of a lens. One of the lenses I regret selling.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 15, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > The Nikon 300/4 AF.  I had that lens.
> ...


exact same one I had.  I bought the 300/4 after I had a 70-300VR "I don't like low contrast targets" lens.  I used it some but really needed a zoom for a one camera sports lens.  Went up to a Bigma then the Tamrom 150-600.

I loved the starbursts at f/8 and higher with that lens' 9 straight blades.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm gonna say neither. Get the D500


----------

